# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  RAL 9000, luxury robotic desk lamp, Anodos Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Anodos Inc.

Home page - anodos.co.jp/ral

CEO - Hideki Mori

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 17, 2015




> RAL 9000 is The Luxury Robotic Desk Lamp by ANODOS

----------

